# Did you know ..



## Hackinaround (May 6, 2012)

Straight Arrow Products Inc the makers of Mane n'Tail have announced an alliance with NYCLass(a PETA-backed 501c4 ) the animal rights organization that is pushing to ban carriage horses and PETA . 

Can you image the day when a horse products company sides with PETA and a company that wants to replaces horses with electric cars. 

PETA has been looking for this foot in the door for years and now apparently they have it. 

Lets face it Peta gets their way with carriage horses ours will be next


----------



## TheBarnRules (Apr 17, 2012)

Remember this - Although the issue of carriage horses in NYC may seem distant and of little concern, this well-funded and misguided campaign is attempting to ban horses from NYC by SEIZING them from their rightful owners without due process of law. This legislation is backed by a real estate mogul who wants the property the carriage stables occupy and radical animal rights groups like PETA (among others). 

These groups are bent on destroying the bond between humans and animals.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

PETA is full of a bunch of radical nut cases who recruit the socially inept people and make them feel like they are working for a good cause. No one says we have to buy Arrow Products and if word gets around that horse folks are boy-cotting them, they will quickly distance themselves from PETA. Does anyone have an address for Arrow? We can move mountains. Let's get the word out and have a mass mail-in day whereby we all write a simple sentence that If they continue to support PETA I will no longer buy their products. I was involved in a plan like this to a gov't agency and the politicians listened so I know it works.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just did a little research and this is what I found from the President of Straight Arrow Products.







To everybody affected by the recent events between Mane ‘n Tail and NYCLASS, Mane ‘n Tail is not a supporter of banning any horse activities, whatsoever, when our products were donated for the NY CLASS event we were led to believe by NYCLASS that we were contributing to the welfare of horses, we did not realize there was a political agenda behind the event or cause.
After receiving the feedback from our customer service, Facebook, etc… in regard to the event, Mane ‘n Tail began to investigate the nature of what was really going on and found out that we were led into something we do not support.
I made a trip to New York City to meet with Stephen Malone the President of the Horse and Carriage Association of New York City, and Christina Hansen, Co-Founder of Blue Star Equiculture, a non-profit organization that advocates for working horses and serves as the official retirement venue for the Horse and Carriage Association of New York City. Upon having met with them I have been enlightened to the entire situation and the sensitivity to the controversy created by NYCLASS’s efforts to ban the New York City Carriage Horses.
On behalf of Mane ‘n Tail we apologize to any of our fellow horse people that have been upset by what was perceived as our support of banning ANY equine activity.
Thank you to all our Mane ‘n Tail supporters for bringing this to our attention. I will continue to support all equine activities in New York City and around the world, as we have always done.
Sincerely,
Devon B . Katzev
President of Straight Arrow Products, Inc., makers of the Original Mane ‘n Tail
Thanks for personally meeting with us Stephen and Christina:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

He should have done his due diligence BEFORE entering into a deal with anyone.

The stupidity of that decision makes me question his ability to lead a company.


----------

